

Spring Boot's fat jars vs. Docker - mooreds
http://bsideup.blogspot.com/2015/04/spring-boots-fat-jars-vs-docker.html

======
xahrepap
This is a neat trick. We're moving to a Microservice Architecture using Spring
Boot. I'm really pushing for a move to docker to make it even easier to
deploy. This is a neat trick for any service that happens to have a lot of
dependencies!

